# 'pkg create -a' stuck with almost 100% CPU on RaspberryPi



## jideel (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello,

I decided to give a try to freebsd FreeBSD 10/ARM with my 256MB Raspberry Pi. Used the following instructions*:* https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry%20Pi , and grabbed the bsd-pi-252209M.img.xz image. Changed 2-3 files, dumped the image to the SD, so far everything was ok, and the experience is rather pleasant.

Then *I* noticed there w_ere_ almost no binary packages available, so *I* grabbed the ports tree (`portsnap fetch`...), some ports compile well with CLANG, others not, so sometimes i switched the compiler to GCC in make.conf. Of course, compilation takes a while, but it doesn't matter. Here are the packages successfully built til until now*:*


```
autoconf-2.69
autoconf-wrapper-20131203
bash-4.2.45_1
bison-2.7.1,1
cscope-15.8a
ctags-5.8
dialog4ports-0.1.5_2
gettext-0.18.3.1
gmake-3.82_1
help2man-1.43.3_1
libexecinfo-1.1_3
libffi-3.0.13_1
libiconv-1.14_1
libidn-1.28_1
libyaml-0.1.4_2
lua52-5.2.3_2
m4-1.4.17,1
p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
perl5-5.16.3_6
pkg-1.2.5
pkgconf-0.9.4
python27-2.7.6_1
ruby-1.9.3.484,1
tree-1.6.0
vim-7.4.110_3
wget-1.14_2
```

So *I* decided to share those packages, and ran `pkg create -a -o /usr/ports/packages/All/`. Even if it's a Raspberry, pkg created a few packages, and is now stuck for two days on 
	
	



```
Creating package for perl5-5.16.3_6
```

There _are_ no logs, and *I* have nothing on this image to inspect the pkg process. Any idea why the packaging of Perl takes so long*?*

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: 'pkg create -a' stuck with almost 100% CPU on RaspberryP*

I've recently started with a Raspberry, I have the B model. I'm not sure what the image contains but it's quite easy to build one yourself from a recent 10-STABLE or 11-CURRENT.

Building ports has been a hit and miss for me too. I'm still trying to get x11/xorg built. I'm stuck at security/libgcrypt, it fails to build with Clang and I can't seem to get any of the GCC compilers built. 

Keep in mind that FreeBSD/ARM is a Tier 2 platform. So it doesn't get as much attention as the Tier 1 platforms like i386 and amd64. Any problems with it are probably best reported on the freebsd-arm@ mailinglist.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: 'pkg create -a' stuck with almost 100% CPU on RaspberryP*

Oh, I just realized something. Does the image you used have some swap? You may just run out of memory when building the package. I have a 1 GB swap set and I haven't had any issues creating packages.


----------



## jideel (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: 'pkg create -a' stuck with almost 100% CPU on RaspberryP*

Thank you for your reply.
After a while, I killed the 'pkg' process, relaunched it, and it completed successfully.

The image I used had no swap, but it had not been an issue for compiling and creating packages.
I followed the instruction from https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi, and grabbed the 252209 image from http://www.db.net/downloads/.
This image had gcc already installed, that's probably why I encountered less issues while compiling than using clang.

When I realized the image I used was quite old, i decided to try a more up-to-date one, from http://people.freebsd.org/~gjb/RPI/, and compiling ports (e.g. screen) was also a dead-end.

Then I tried to to build my own image, following instructions from http://kernelnomicon.org/?p=275, and it didn't worked.
I followed also the instructions from https://github.com/daveish/freebsd-arm-tools, and the image (with swap) successfully built from a FreeBSD 10 x64 host.

The raspberrypi boots well from this image, but then I encountered other issues, mostly all processes being core dumped after a few minutes of use...
I have planned to try an image built with Crochet (https://github.com/kientzle/crochet-freebsd)
I guess it will be the purpose of another post.


----------

